# Giving Birth in the UK



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello Experts,

I want to get clarity on giving birth in the UK, hence this question:

My wife is currently pregnant (2 months) and we are moving to the UK (specifically in Leeds) on the last week of October. I will be on a Tier 2 visa while my wife and my son as my dependents. 


I read in several sites that pregnancy check-ups will be free from the NHS, what I did not read is actually giving birth. 

Is giving birth covered by the NHS, and would you recommend it?

Many Thanks


----------



## Mona Lisa76 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's covered.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Mona Lisa76 said:


> It's covered.


wow, thanks Mona Lisa76. This is covered even though she had the pregnancy before we go to UK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cesmij said:


> wow, thanks Mona Lisa76. This is covered even though she had the pregnancy before we go to UK?


Yes, as your wife is on a long-stay visa and not coming as a visitor.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, as your wife is on a long-stay visa and not coming as a visitor.


Thanks Joppa.


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

*Just a few warnings...*

There is a backlog to visit a lot of the midwives so though the care may be free, it may not be immediate. It took me a month before I received any care...and that was scary as I had placenta previa...and we told them that. 

If you plan to stay or live with family, prepare for the trust to fight you on whether or not your wife is eligible for care. 

Why do I say this?

I'm on a spousal visa and my English husband and I moved here from Japan in July. Since we were just arriving in the country we are staying with his parents. Even though I applied for my spousal visa before I knew I was pregnant, the NHS thought differently. They said that because we didn't have a mortgage or a rental agreement lasting longer than 6 months, that we were visitors. 

The GP and the trust flat out denied me services and told me to find private maternity care. There is no private maternity care in the area...at all. The hospital was more lenient and gave me a fake NHS number, told me I could be seen, but that we might have to pay for all of my care. 

They didn't ask for any supporting information (shipping receipts, proof that we left our jobs in Japan, job applications etc.).

We had to fight our way up the ladder to the trust where we were finally able to prove that we were not visitors (something that my visa should have clearly shown them). Luckily a lot of the rules and legislation regarding this issue were cleared up on Sept. 1st.
They also denied treatment to my husband, a UK citizen who had been paying on his pension here throughout our stay in Japan (ten years). 

The trusts are cutting back, and they are trying to do so by denying access to foreigners. Be prepared for it, and be prepared to fight it. 

Make sure you read the "Eligibility for free hospital treatment under the NHS" page on the dh.gov.uk website (sorry I'm not allowed to link yet). 

Also, ask for any denials in writing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

akdh said:


> There is a backlog to visit a lot of the midwives so though the care may be free, it may not be immediate. It took me a month before I received any care...and that was scary as I had placenta previa...and we told them that.
> 
> If you plan to stay or live with family, prepare for the trust to fight you on whether or not your wife is eligible for care.
> 
> ...


This differs greatly between health trusts (units of NHS that deal with specific aspects within it). Generally, those trusts that cover big urban areas with large number of immigrants and recent arrivals, esp London, tend to be stricter in screening foreigners and recent arrivals/returning Britons than those in the provinces and covering largely rural areas. I'm surprised you got problems in NE Lincolnshire (Grimsby? Scun thorpe?)

Best sort of documentary evidence is indeed mortgage statement, title deed (if you own property outright), rental agreement or council tax bill, followed by utility bills in your name and electoral register entry (but many foreigners are ineligible to go on one). Visa itself isn't conclusive evidence, as your main home can still be located outside UK.


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, we were surprised also as we are certainly not the first English teachers to arrive back in the country with a foreigner wife. Most of my friends had not problems getting on the NHS. 

We seemed to have the biggest problem, and yes...it was a rural trust. The foremost problem being with the persons at the GP.

Due to new rule change in September...Visa is conclusive evidence...but it is a crapshoot on whether or not the person dealing with your app. has been trained on the new regulations. 

Be sure to obtain rental cancellation agreements from your former country, phone cancellation receipts, receipt for shipping of goods etc. 

We also had proof of a car insurance policy for one year. 

Of course, the GP never asked us for anything before denying us so make sure the person taking your application takes the proof, whether they want it or not.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

I would be moving to Leeds, specifically Leeds City Centre. What documents do you think we need to be able to register in NHS for me, my wife and son?


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

My real concern is with check-ups and care before giving birth. We are actually looking at the option that my wife just give birth in the Philippines so she should be coming back at her 6th or 7th month. 

I would like to ask whether regular check-ups, ultrasound etc..are not hard to get via NHS. I would also enroll them in my company's private medical plan. I hope that is something that can serve as my back-up.


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

cesmij said:


> Hi,
> I would like to ask whether regular check-ups, ultrasound etc..are not hard to get via NHS. I would also enroll them in my company's private medical plan. I hope that is something that can serve as my back-up.


Are you sure that your company's medical plan would cover any sort of maternity expenses if they are not already enrolled on the plan? Most don't cover maternity until you have been on the plan for at least a year. Meaning your wife would have to have already been on the plan for a year before getting pregnant. Most don't even cover maternity. I'd double check that as well.


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

*Clarification*



cesmij said:


> Hi,
> 
> My real concern is with check-ups and care before giving birth. We are actually looking at the option that my wife just give birth in the Philippines so she should be coming back at her 6th or 7th month.
> 
> I would like to ask whether regular check-ups, ultrasound etc..are not hard to get via NHS. I would also enroll them in my company's private medical plan. I hope that is something that can serve as my back-up.


Do you mean that you will be in the UK and need maternity care and check-ups...but will return to the Philippines to give birth? I think that would qualify her as a visitor if they know that in advance.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, i think you are correct. We should not say that idea. I was proposing that plan if things become hard, it terms of getting her maternity care when we arrive in the UK. I think we may have to see it for ourselves.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Based on the Department of Health website,

Are you engaging in employment in the United Kingdom? : Department of Health - Health care

We should be getting NHS services for free, this is for my wife and my son as well. I wonder if its easy to get in Leeds, specifically around the Leeds City Centre.


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

cesmij said:


> Based on the Department of Health website,
> 
> Are you engaging in employment in the United Kingdom? : Department of Health - Health care
> 
> We should be getting NHS services for free, this is for my wife and my son as well. I wonder if its easy to get in Leeds, specifically around the Leeds City Centre.


Yes, that is the page I was trying to link to. The caveat here is "if they are living with you in the UK on a permanent basis."

If you maintain a home back in the Philippines, then you may still run into problems. It is up to the hospital or GP to make the determination and unfortunately, they are not all trained to deal with foreigners. 

So what I've been saying is...even with a policy set into place, there is no guarantee that it will be followed properly...so be sure to have all proof with you and don't assume that you will get on the NHS easily at all.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

akdh said:


> Yes, that is the page I was trying to link to. The caveat here is "if they are living with you in the UK on a permanent basis."
> 
> If you maintain a home back in the Philippines, then you may still run into problems. It is up to the hospital or GP to make the determination and unfortunately, they are not all trained to deal with foreigners.
> 
> So what I've been saying is...even with a policy set into place, there is no guarantee that it will be followed properly...so be sure to have all proof with you and don't assume that you will get on the NHS easily at all.


Thanks. What do you think are the documents we will need? Right now, I have booked an apartment, which we will stay for 6 months (as per contract). 

I want to get an idea on what type of documents we will be needing so I can prepare that before we go to the UK. We do not have a property in the Philippines, as we are living in my parents house.


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are the full regulations: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2011/1556/made

Stuff I mentioned as proof are in the above posts.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

akdh said:


> Here are the full regulations: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2011/1556/made
> 
> Stuff I mentioned as proof are in the above posts.


Thanks for the link: 
What I can see here is that, 

*Overseas visitors exempt from charges - presence for work, study etc., or to settle*

*The purposes specified for this paragraph are—

(a)engaging in employment with an employer which has its principal place of business in the United Kingdom or which is registered in the United Kingdom as a branch of an overseas company;*

I will be working for a company that is based in the UK. So I think we are covered because of the statement above, it only means we need to provide proof for the above conditions, such as contract letter and possibly a letter from my employer.

Am I correct?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

cesmij said:


> Thanks for the link:
> What I can see here is that,
> 
> *Overseas visitors exempt from charges - presence for work, study etc., or to settle*
> ...


How long are you going to be living in the UK for? Is this just a short contract or a permanent position?


----------



## akdh (Sep 28, 2011)

If you wish to ignore everything I said above...you can. 

But as my husband and I were both here to "settle' and I was even on a "settlement" visa...and we plan to be here much, much longer than you...forever...we were still denied and had to go through an extensive appeals process because some schmuck sitting at a desk refused to take responsibility for a bad decision. 

Just be prepared.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Crawford said:


> How long are you going to be living in the UK for? Is this just a short contract or a permanent position?


Yes, it will be for a permanent position and my tier 2 visa is for 3 years, I think.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

akdh said:


> If you wish to ignore everything I said above...you can.
> 
> But as my husband and I were both here to "settle' and I was even on a "settlement" visa...and we plan to be here much, much longer than you...forever...we were still denied and had to go through an extensive appeals process because some schmuck sitting at a desk refused to take responsibility for a bad decision.
> 
> Just be prepared.


Yes, thanks for your realistic inputs. Hopefully our experience will be easier. I can let my wife stay in the Philippines until she gives birth but she already has a dependent visa. From I know we need to go to the UK within 3 months of getting the visa. 

So if ever things do not work out, I can let her go back to the Philippines as I know she can get the care that she needs. 

Still, I want her to be with me of course that is why I am gathering all the information possible.


----------



## Egyptmum (Jul 2, 2011)

No Hospital or GP practice will deny you access to care it is not in their best interest. We came home this year from Egypt and my husband and I have not had any problems registering with a doctor or getting treatment.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Egyptmum said:


> No Hospital or GP practice will deny you access to care it is not in their best interest. We came home this year from Egypt and my husband and I have not had any problems registering with a doctor or getting treatment.


That is great news. I am really thankful you took the time to reply to my post. This makes me less nervous.


----------



## Egyptmum (Jul 2, 2011)

You will have to pay National Insurance through your employer, this pays for the Health Service, if you have Medical Insurance then use that. Both Hospitals in Leeds are excellent. God luck with your delivery. Check out the British Embassy in Manilla before you travel, the British Council and the UK government web site for information that is up to the minute correct.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Egyptmum said:


> You will have to pay National Insurance through your employer, this pays for the Health Service, if you have Medical Insurance then use that. Both Hospitals in Leeds are excellent. God luck with your delivery. Check out the British Embassy in Manilla before you travel, the British Council and the UK government web site for information that is up to the minute correct.


Thanks for the positive reply. Which hospital in Leeds Are you referring to?


----------

